# Wierd leaning out



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright if Im sittting in neutral and I just keep pushing the brake pedal in and out my AFR just goes into lean as hell until a couple seconds after i stop pushing the pedal. It also will go lean as Im driving and coming to red light when i stop ll the way it will go lean for a second too. Im thinking theyre related problems since theyre both when im pressing the brakes. Any ideas?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm assuming you have a wideband? If its a narrowband, I hear they aren't very accurate to begin with.

Only thing that comes to mind is a tear or hole somewhere in the vacuum booster, or perhaps a wiring issue with the gauge (my oil pressure gauge reads all over the place when I hit the brakes).

Does the car run differently when it goes lean? Does it stabilize if you continue to hold the pedal down?


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Ya you can feel it when it leans out. I have an Autometer sport comp afr gauge. normally idles around 14.5 to 15.5 but when you stop after driving or play with the pedal it goes lean but noth times it corrects itself after a second ro 2. Im thinking its my air regulator but im not sure having one shipped and ill find out.


----------



## newbie81 (Feb 20, 2011)

I would have to agree with the above mentioned vacuum booster for the most likely cause. plug the vac line going to it and pump your brakes, see if it still acts up.


----------

